# How to make any vaporizer into a balloon vaporizer!



## randybishop (Sep 15, 2014)

DIY on how to make a balloon for any style vaporizer. Click link below:

http://fuckcombustion.com/threads/the-amazing-vapor-lung.7526/


----------



## Skylor (Sep 28, 2014)

Cool, you can also use a bag/balloon to stretch out your meds...just exhale your first toke into the bag or balloon and take your second toke from it......I know its ghetto like but it does help stretch out the bud if you are low


----------



## madagaskar (Oct 25, 2014)

Oh.. Gratings. Today i will try to make balloon for my vaporizer. Is it easy ? What do your think ?


----------

